

Ask HN: Is this a sustainable business idea? Buythese9things.com - acoyfellow

Hey HN. Total newbie here- this is my first "legitimate" submission here.
http://buythese9things.com - I've posted this once before last night but got 0 attention, so I'm trying 1 more time.<p>It's called "Buy these 9 things". It's basically just a simple site that has 9 items that I get a referral fee from. I'm the seller and curator of the 9 items. Please check out the F.A.Q page to answer some more basic questions.<p>My (first) goal: make my money back for domain registration. If I can make this a simple business "model" to follow, then I hope to replicate it for someone else, and then eventually lots of people. Maybe it could lead to a whole new shopping experience for people, and a way to make money!<p>So, what I'm asking HN is this: What do you think of this as a simple idea to test the water? Do you love it? Hate it? Think I'm wasting my time? Please-- any feedback would be highly appreciated. My contact information is in my HN profile, if you would like to talk personally. Thanks for reading!<p>This went from idea to MVP in 2 days. I used Refer.ly's new service as the referral system.
======
pmtarantino
Be careful using Referly. In their words, "During the beta period we are not
yet able to redeem your rewards, but we are saving them for you."

